# Turning a gumball machine into a fish bowl



## floriann (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello!

I recently saw on Pinterest someone made an old gumball machine into a fish bowl for a betta. It looked awesome and I wanted to do the same. Would the bowl be big enough? Does it need a filter and bubbler? I don't mind changing the water often because I already have a goldfish tank and I'm used to it ;-)


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

If its more than a gallon then it should be fine. You don't need a filter if you don't want one. Keep in mind if its small then you will probably have to do multiple water changes a week. ANd you are really gonna need a heater for the tank at least


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

can you post a link to the pintrest thing?? I'd love to see it!!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't forget air holes in the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually had a fish tank that looked like a bubble gum machine when I was young, we kept a goldfish in it because I was fish dumb back then. That goldfish lived for 5 years though.


----------



## floriann (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the instructions to make your own! :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That one looks too small for even a betta honestly.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

While a gumball machine may look cool, most artistic designs for Betta fish tanks are more harmful than beneficial to the fish. A good tank would be one that covers the animal's needs. If you could find a gumball machine that allows for _*each and every*_ point below, then it can be a suitable home:

Betta fish are required to have:

1. At *least* 1 gallon of water with frequent water changes. 
2. A heater that can provide a steady temperature, a need that is not found in many cheap ones that fit into small tanks.
3. Hiding places in order to not feel stressed, such as the use of a cave and/or silk plants. 
4. Plenty of air and surface access (since they go to the surface for air sometimes), which requires long horizontal spaces. Should there be no access to air, the fish will drown. 
5. A thermometer to monitor water temperature.
6. Room to exercise.
7. A day/night schedule, provided by an artificial or natural light source, though tanks should never be placed in direct sunlight.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm actually in the middle of turning a bubble gum machine into a fishbowl. Same machine as the instructions that were linked. I'm adding LED lights in the top, and hopefully a port for air in the bottom if I can figure it out.

I wouldn't keep a betta in it, though - those bowls are tiny. I'll probably plant it and toss some shrimp in it.

I'll post instructions and photos when I'm done, including instructions for the LED lighting (which is insanely cheap!). Probably won't get around to finishing it for a couple of weeks though.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

This is such a cute idea! My mum will hate me, because now I'm scouring the Internet for one of those HUGE gumball machines... My dad has been wanting to have a DIY project like that American Restoration show and said he would help me > Those things must be big enough XD


----------



## floriann (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone! I have a small gumball machine as well as a large one someone was throwing away in our apartment dumpster, but we haven't decided what to do in the large one...maybe a lizard or frogs or something?


----------

